# New acquisitions from the Great lakes FMBA show



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

It was a long drive, but I made it back in one piece and brought a few treasures back. I had arranged to collect a breeding trio of PEWs, as well as a trio of smoke texels. The gal with my texels had the most amazing surprise, a mother and her litter of 2 males 3 females. I added a black texel from her offerings as well. pictures below are 1x smoke texel pup, 1x black texel, and 2x the new MASSIVE PEW buck.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge, I will be the only breeder with texels in MN


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

The PEW looks very nice- great ears and type. Although, he looks a bit skinny? That tail tip on the black Texel is going to be hard to breed out of.

Regarding Texels, are they highly sought after? They are relatively common in my area (Maryland). My mice use to carry long-hair and rex, but I bred both out. It is a dominate gene correct?

I remember in the beginning, I use to get rex fur very often. I called them Siberian mice haha. They seem prone to smaller ears and slightly rounder bodies, not including the extra fluff their fur creates. But very cute... <3


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Texels are pretty in demand in some areas, around my area there's a massive demand and not enough supply.

Texel is a combination of rex and angora, rex is dominant, angora is recessive


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

From what i have heard, texels are incredibly common on much of the east coast, but outside of that, their footprint drops off quickly unfortunatly. I was lucky to get these little gems from a breeder out of WI at the show, who in turn got them from a breeder in NC. The PEW looks thin because hes still U8, he'll fill out 

The tail tip is the least of my concerns, shes got a big ol white splotch on her belly. going to be awhile until i have extreme black texels lol.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

The breeder of the texels was from OK not NC 

As for extreme black, that is the name of a gene not a variety. A mouse isn't extreme black because it is a dark black with no other markings, it is extreme black because it is genetically a^e/a^e

The only real difference between a^e and a though is that the fault hairs on an extreme black mouse will be white rather than tan, but this also seems to be somewhat line dependent.

The OK breeder bred a^e standards into siamese coated to eventually get black texels, who knows if they actually have a^e in them. In my experience with the line they never give tan fault hairs but then even outcrossed and bred to the point they are guaranteed not to have a^e, they have white rather than tan.

Extreme black can be just as dirty brown on the poor end and black self can be just as clear jet black on the good end


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Hmm now I'm a bit curious. If you know that, then either Lilly is a pseudonym or you use one on FB. do tell, because obviously you know me in the FMBA FB page lol!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Psy said:


> Hmm now I'm a bit curious. If you know that, then either Lilly is a pseudonym or you use one on FB. do tell, because obviously you know me in the FMBA FB page lol!


I've actually encountered quite a few people on here and then seen duplicate posts in the fb group, different name of course for them 

Lilly is a name I love and usually use when signing up for stuff.


----------

